# مميز كيف تعمل السياره بالصور



## نبض الخلود (21 نوفمبر 2007)

*تقليل معدل استهلاك الوقود*​ 
*




** تلعب عادات القيادة دوراً هاماً فى زيادة ونقصان معدل استهلاك الوقود فى السيارة , وقد أجريت تجربة على 20سيارة متطابقة فى الموديل وخلال فترة الاختبارات التى طالت إلى 100000 ميل قادها 20سائقاً ،وقد تمت عمليات ضبط وفحص دورى لهذه السيارات خلال فترة الاختبارات وقد روعى أيضاً تماثل ظروف القيادة لهذه السيارات من حيث المكان ودرجات الحرارة وطبيعة الطرق وظروف الطرق من حيث الكثافة 
وقد تم تسجيل المسافات المقطوعة وكميات الوقود المستهلكة لهذه السيارات جميعاً لتقدير قيمة المسافة المناظرة لكل جالون بنزين تم استهلاكه لكل سائق من هؤلاء السائقين العشرين 
وحسب نتائج التجربة فقد تراوحت المعدلات من معدل مرتفع مقداره 33 ميلاً لكل جالون إلى معدل منخفض مقداره 26 ميل / جالون . ويرجع اختلاف المعدلات إلى عادات السائقين فى القيادة ، فعلى سبيل المثال البداية المفاجئة للحركة والتعجيل المفاجئ بعد الوقوف ، الفرامل الفجائية عند الإشارات المرورية بدلاً من التوقف التدريجى بالسيارة من أهم أسباب ازدياد معدل استهلاك الوقود على المدى الطويل ، وإليك بعض العادات المحمودة التى تساعدك على تقليل استهلاك الوقود *​ *لا تتعد حدود السرعة القصوى*​ * 
حاول الاحتفاظ بالسرعة ثابتة أثناء السير الطويل*​ * 
توقع الوقفات فى الإشارات وفى مكان الكثافات المرورية ، وعند اقترابك من مكان التوقف حاول تقليل سرعتك بترك بدال البنزين ودع مقاومة الطريق تساعدك على تقليل سرعة السيارة قبل الشروع فى ضغط بدال الفرامل لإيقاف السيارة ولا تقترب بسرعة من إشارات المرور ثم تحاول الوقوف فجأة *​ *لا تستخدم الكماليات التى تستهلك جزءاً من طاقة المحرك إلا عند الضرورة الفعلية *​ *أغلق الكماليات التى تستهلك الطاقة قبل توقف المحرك ، وذلك حتى يخف الحمل الواقع على المحرك عند إعادة بدء حركته مرة أخرى*​ * 
لا تزيد من سرعة المحرك عند الشروع فى وقفه حاول ألا تزيد من الفترات التى يدور فيها المحرك على السرعة البطيئة فإن طالت فترات الانتظار كما هو الحال فى الاشارات التى يطول فيها الوقوف فالأفضل أن نوقف المحرك ثم نعيد إدارته عند فتح الإشارة طالما كان المحرك ساخناً بدلاً من جعله يدور على السرعة البطيئة لفترات طويلة انتظاراً لفتح الإشارة*​ * 
حاول تلافى الانحراف بعجلة القيادة طالما كان ذلك غير ضرورى لأن كل حركة التفات بلإطارات تؤدى إلى مقاومة تزيد من استهلاك الوقود . وعند الدوران بالسيارة يجب رفع القدم من على بدال البنزين حتى تخف سرعة السيارة وإذا احتجت إلى الفرامل لتهدئة السيارة فاجعل ضغطك على دواسة الفرامل ضغطاً خفيفاً و حاول الوصول إلى السرعة المخففة المناسبة قبل الدخول فى قوس الدوران ، وعند الانتهاء من الدوران عاود التسارع بنعومة حتى الوصول إلى سرعة السير القصوى المطلوب السير بها*​ * 
اجعل تزايد السرعات ( التعجيل ) بالمعدل المعقول وبطريقة ناعمة وتفادى الطلعات الفجائية فى الجو البارد لا تجعل محرك السيارة يدور على السرعة البطيئة لمدة طويلة ، فالأفضل التحرك بالسيارة على سرعات عالية فذلك يسخن المحرك بمعدل أسرع من تركه دائراً على السرعة البطيئة لا تزيد معدل التعجيل فى حالة السير على الرمل أو الحصى أو الأراضى الزلقة، وفى حالة هطول الأمطار وتفادى دوران العجلات والسيارة ثابتة فى حالة نقص قوة الاحتكاك عن الحد الذى يسمح بتدحرج العجلات بالطريقة المعتادة*​ * 
توقع وجود المرتفعات فى الطرق وقبل الوصول إليها أعط السيارة سرعة كافية تعطيها قوة دفع كافية للتغلب على الميول الصاعدة وتساعدك على صعود السيارة أعلى المرتفع ، ولا تحاول التعجيل أثناء صعود الميول ، وبمجرد الوصول إلى قمة المرتفع والتغلب على الميل ارفع قدمك من على دواسة البنزين ودع الجاذبية تدفع السيارة لأسفل المنحدر الهابط *​ 
*كيف تعمل البطارية*​ *






البطارية هى مخزن الكهربية فى السيارة ، وهى التى تمدها بالطاقة اللازمة لبدء الحركة ، حيث يستمد المارش التيار الكهربى اللازم لدورانه من البطارية مباشرة ويستهلك بذلك جزءاً من الكهرباء المخزنة فى البطارية ، ثم يقوم المولد بعد الدوران باستعادة الشحنة الكهربية والطاقة المستهلكة أثناء عملية الإدارة حيث يقوم بشحن البطارية لتعود لكامل شحنتها . * 
*



تقوم البطارية بإمداد المارش بتيار عال أثناء عملية بدء الإدارة ، وهو التيار اللازم لدفع ترس المارش للأمام للتعشيق مع ترس الحدافة والدوران معه حتى بدء الحركة ، وبمجرد دوران المحرك وفصل التيار عن المارش يقوم الدينامو بعملية إعادة شحن البطارية بتيار مناسب لتعويض الشحنة التى فقدت أثناء دوران المارش ، فإذا لم يتم تعويض شحنة البطارية المفقودة أولاً بأول فإن البطارية تفقد شحنتها تباعاً مع كل عملية إدارة للمارش واستهلاك فى سائر المستهلكات الأخرى كالأنوار والراديو والإشارات والكلاكس . * 
*إسطوانة الدبرياج*​ 
*



إسطوانة الدبرياج من الأجزاء الهامة جداً في السيارة وبدون سلامتها تتأثر حركة السيارة بشكل ملحوظ يؤثر على قوة عزمها وتجميع سرعتها بسهولة وسرعة. * 
*



وهناك بعض المشكلات التي تصاحب تآكل اسطوانة الدبرياج .. منها التأثير سلباً على عزم الموتور وزيادة استهلاك الوقود بشكل غير طبيعي بالإضافة إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك في بعض الأوقات .. ومن مؤشرات بدء تلف اسطوانة الدبرياج تظهر عند بدء التحرك بالسيارة حيث تحتاج إلى وقت طويل لتجميع سرعتها وأيضا عند الصعود بها إلى أعلى الكباري والمرتفعات الكبيرة حيث يجد السائق صعوبة كبيرة في الصعود إلى هذه المرتفعات مما يدفعه إلى الضغط على دواسة البنزين أكثر من العادي فتكون نسبة الوقود المستهلكة أكثر مما تحتاجه سرعة السيارة مما يجعل استهلاك الوقود أكثر من الطبيعي بشكل ملحوظ كما يلاحظ أيضا ارتفاع صوت المحرك أكثر من سرعته الفعلية .. ويظهر تفويت اسطوانة الدبرياج بشكل ملحوظ أيضا عند تحميل السيارة بعدد كبير من الأشخاص آو عند وصول أي نوع من الزيوت عليها. * 
*



ولا تقتصر عيوب اسطوانة الدبرياج عند هذا الحد فمن الممكن آلا تقاوم الاسطوانة نهائيا تحريك السيارة من مكانها وفى هذه الحالة تكون الاسطوانة قد انتهى عمرها تماماً. * 
*



وهناك عيوب أخرى لاسطوانة الدبرياج تبعد عن مشاكل السرعة والسخونة وزيادة استهلاك الوقود وتتمثل في اهتزاز السيارة بشكل غير طبيعي يطلق عليها (الرعشة) وذلك عند بداية التحرك وهذا العيب يظهر إذا تعرضت الاسطوانة للاعوجاج أثناء التركيب ويظهر هذا العيب أيضا عند ملء الاسطوانة مرة أخرى بالمادة الاحتكاكية في إحدى الورش غير المتخصصة لذلك حيث يكون هناك ضعف في السوست الخاصة بالاسطوانة ينتج عنه اهتزاز السيارة أثناء بدء التحرك. * 
*



ولإطالة عمر اسطوانة الدبرياج ننصح بعدم الضغط على البدال الخاص بالدبرياج أثناء السير لفترة طويلة آو عند الانتظار في الإشارات. * 
*



ويفضل أن تكون السيارة بدون غيارات للفتيس ، كما يفضل إبعاد القدم عن بدال الدبرياج بصورة نهائية أثناء السير ولا يفضل تحميلها على البدال حتى ولو بصورة بسيطة حتى لا تتعرض الاسطوانة وبليه الدبرياج للتلف. * 
*



ويختلف العمر الافتراضي من اسطوانة لأخرى حسن نوعية التيل المصنعة منه الاسطوانة ونسبة جودته ، علاوة على اتباع إرشادات الوقاية والصيانة الخاصة بمجموعة الدبرياج. * 
*



ويفضل تغيير اسطوانة الدبرياج عند ظهور احد العيوب الأولية آلتي اشرنا إليها فى السابق حتى لا تؤثر على قوة المحرك وانسيابية السيارة أثناء القيادة . كما ينصح بتغيير مجموعة الدبرياج كاملة (الديسك والاسطوانة والبلية) كلما تطلب الآمر حتى يكون العمر الافتراضي للمجموعة واحدة وحتى لا تضطر إلى فك المحرك آو الفتيس لتغيير أي جزء من المجموعة مرة أخرى. * 
*



سلك الدبرياج وأهميته * 
*



يسهم سلك الدبرياج (الكابل الموصل من الفتيس إلى دواسة البدالات) بشكل رئيسي في غيار الفتيس عند الضغط عليه فبدون سلك الدبرياج لا يستطيع قائد السيارة تغيير حركة الفتس ولا سيما في أثناء إدارة المحرك ، حيث انه يعمل على فصل الحركة بين الفتيس والمحرك لسهولة الغيارات. * 
*



ويجب الكشف على سلك الدبايرج بصفة مستمرة حتى لا تتعطل السيارة فجأة، وهنا يصعب قيادتها في تلك الحالة غلا بعد تغيير السلك .. وننصح قائد السيارة بما يلي : * 
*



ضرورة تثبيت الكابل الخارجي لسلك الدبرياج عند تغييره بحيث يكون مثبتا في الأماكن المخصصة له على أن يكون طرفه الأول مثبتا في جسم السيارة والطرف الأخر في الفتيس بطريقة تمنع تحركه أثناء الضغط على دواسة الدبرياج لأن عدم تثبيت هذا الكابل يساعد بشكل أساسي على رعشة السيارة أثناء بدء التحرك بها (وهذا العيب يتشابه مع تلف الاسطوانة والدسك). * 
*



كما أن تلف الكابل الخارجي للسلك يتسبب في عدم فصل الدبرياج بطريقة سليمة حيث يصدر عنه أصوات عالية أثناء غيارات الفتيس علاوة على صعوبة تحريك عصا الفتيس. * 
*



ولتلافى ثقل بدال الدبرياج أثناء الضغط عليه يجب تزييت الكابل جيداً عند تركيبه مع مراعاة تركيب أنواع جيدة من الكابلات إلا إذا كان السبب وراء ثقل بدال الدبرياج يرجع إلى تلف الديسك ففي هذه الحالة يجب تغييره فوراً. * 
*



وهناك سيارات تعمل بنظام الزيت الباكم حيث يقوم الزيت الباكم بنفس دور سلك الدبرياج لذلك يجب التأكد دائماً من وجود زيت الباكم داخل خزينة ماستر الدبرياج والتأكد من عدم أي تسريب زيت بالخراطيم آو الجلود الخاصة بالماستر إلى جانب ضغط القياس من دواسة الدبرياج إلى صباع الفرش السفلي ، كما يفضل استعمال زيت باكم من نوع واحد ولا يتم تغييره آلا بعد غسل دورة الدبرياج كاملة ، كما ننصح بضرورة التأكد من عدم نفاذ الزيت الباكم داخل الخزينة المخصصة لذلك حتى لا تتعطل السيارة. * 
*



آما بالنسبة لثقل الدبرياج في السيارات آلتي تعمل بالزيت الباكم فإن السبب في هذه الحالة يرجع إلى تلف الديسك أو وجود رواسب آو أتربة داخل احد مساتر الدبرياج آو تلف جلود الماستر. * 
*



كما ننصح بضرورة ضبط سلك الدبرياج في منتصف الدواسة بحيث لا يكون فصل الدبرياج من أعلى الدواسة أو أسفلها مما يعرف بان الدبرياج عال آو منخفض وننصح أيضا بعدم قيادة السيارات أثناء انقطاع سلك الدبرياج أو تلف أي جزء من أجزاء دورة الزيت الباكم حتى لا تتعرض التروس الخاصة بالفتيس إلى التلف آو كسر الفتيس نفسه نتيجة محاولة تحريك الفتيس بقوة ، والتي ينتج عنها احتكاك الحديد نتيجة عدم فصل الدبرياج وارتطام تروس الفتيس ببعضها. 

*  
*الإطارات*​ 
*



** للإطارات وظيفتان *
*



1 - تعمل كوسادة بين الطرق وعجلات وجسم السيارة لامتصاص الصدمات الناتجة عن عدم إنتظام واستواء الطريق تماماً وذلك لما لها من ليونة مما يقلل من تأثير الصدمات على الركاب .*

*



2 - توليد قوة احتكاكية بين العجلات والطريق بحيث تحصل على أداء جيد وذلك بنقل القدرة خلال الاطارات للحصول على التعجيل السريع ومنع الانزلاق الدورانى أو الجانبى وتعمل عجلات السيارة المطاطية أيضاً على ايقاف السيارة دون انزلاق اذا ما استعملت الفرامل بالطريقة الصحيحة .* 
*وهناك نوعان من الإطارات :



النوع الأول : **ذو الأنبوبة الداخلية 



النوع الثانى : بدون الأنبوبة الداخلية *​ *



فى النوع ذى الأنبوبة الداخلية تنفخ الأنبوبة الداخلية بالهواء المضغوط وتتشكل الأنبوبة بشكل الإطار المطاطى الخارجى .




والنوع عديم الأنبوبة الداخلية يركب الاطار على طوق العجلة مباشرة بطريقة تحفظ الهواء المضغوط داخله .

وتصنع الاطارات عموماً من طبقات الألياف المغموسة فى مطاط وتكسى هذه الطبقات من الخارج بطبقة سميكة من المطاط ويتفاوت عدد الألياف باختلاف طبيعة عمل الإطار فسيارات الركوب العادية يكون إطارها ذو أربع طبقات بينما تحوى إطارات سيارات النقل على حوالى 14 طبقة .
*
 

* الإطارات التى تعيد اقفال الثقوب 
تحتوى بعض أنواع الإطارات من غير ذات الانابيب الداخلية على طبقة من مادة لدنة تغطى سطحها الداخلى فإذا حدث ثقب فى الإطار تنضغط المادة اللدنة بواسطة الهواء المضغوط الباقى داخل الإطار إلى الثقب الذى يتركه الجسم الغريب أو المسمار الذى سبب الثقب ثم تتصلب المادة اللدنة وتسد الثقب ويمكن الاستمرار بالإطار دون إصلاح *​*
نفخ الإطارات 
**إذا لم يكن نفخ الإطارات صحيحاً سبب ذلك متاعب فى عملية قيادة السيارة وفى ايقافها حيث يتسبب الضغط المنخفض فى صعوبة توجيه السيارة وصعوبة التحكم فى العجلات الأمامية وارتداد عجلة القيادة فى أثناء التوجيه وحدوث أصوات مرتفعة من الإطارات عند الدوران
**أما اذا كان الضغط داخل الإطارات غير متساو فذلك يجعل السيارة تميل فى أحد الإتجاهات 
**وإذا زاد الضغط أكثر من اللازم فى الإطارات شعر الركاب بخشونة حركة السيارة

ويتسبب الضغط المنخفض داخل الإطارات فى تآكل الأجزاء السميكة من الإطار كما يعمل على أنثناء جوانب الإطارات وانفصال طبقات الألياف عن بعضها البعض بالاضافة إلى وجود تسلخات فى الأجزاء الملامسة لطوق العجلة مما يقصر من **عمر الإطار*​ *وقد يسبب زيادة ضغط الإطار أكثر من اللازم زيادة التآكل فى مستوى محور العجلة وقد تتمزق طبقات الألياف عندما تقابل السيارة نتوءاً فى الطريق تأخذ الألياف الصدمة وتتمزق ولكل هذه الاسباب فإنه قد وجد أنه من الأهمية بمكان الاحتفاظ بالضغط الصحيح داخل الإطار *​ *فى دراسات هامة عن حوادث السيارات تبين أن إطار السيارة قد يكون سببا رئيسياً في كثير من الحوادث ولذا يجب الاهتمام بإطارات السيارة فيوصى بالكشف على الإطارات الخارجية كل ستة اشهر لنزع المسامير الصغيرة أو قطع الزجاج أو الحصى ، كما يجب إعادة ضبط اتزان وزوايا الإطارات الخارجية الجديدة وكذلك عند ملاحظة وجود اهتزاز بعجلة القيادة أثناء السير بالسيارة.
* 
*نظام التبريد*​ 
*



**يلزم لأى محرك نظام تبريد يعمل على خفض درجات الحرارة العالية الناتجة من إحتراق الوقود و يتم ذلك بأكثر من طريقة و منهم
التبريد بالمــــاء*
*و هو الاكثر إنتشارا فى محركات السيارات و يعتمد على جزئين رئيسيين
- الرياديتير او(مبرد الماء) - مضخة المـــاء أو (الطلمبة)
و تدور فكرة على الاتى 
مرور المياة الباردة من الريادتير الى المحرك من خلال مسارات (قنوات) حول السلندرات لتمتص الحرارة الشديدة و يدفعها لذلك طلمبة (مضخة)الماء . لتعود مرة أخرى الى الرياديتير حيث تقوم مروحة الرياديتير بعمل تبريد الماء مرة أخرى وهكذا..فى دورة مستمرة*​ *التبريد بالهــواء**
و يعتمد هذا التبريد على الهواء كمبرد و هو من النادر وجوده فى محركات السيارات حيث ينتشر فى محركات الموتسيكلات أ و ألات قص الحشائش و يتميز هذا النوع بخفة وزن محركاته و يعاب علي إرتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك مما يقلل من العمر الافتراضى للمحرك كما يؤثر على الاداء العام للسيارة
و من أشهر أنواع السيارات التى تعتمد على التبريد الهوائى السيارات (البيتلز) من فولكس فاجن
*​​
*أجهزة التعليق *​ 
*



* 
*نظراً لوجود النتوءات والمنخفضات فى الطريق وعدم استواء الطرق عموماً بصورة مثالية فقد برزت الحاجة الى ادخال نظام التعليق المركب لراحة راكبى السيارات وتقليل الصدمات التى تنتقل إليهم من جراء وعورة الطريق أو عدم استوائه تماماً .




وجهاز التعليق الجيد يجب أن يحتوى على اليايات وعلى موانع الصدمات فتعمل اليايات على تلقى الصدمة ويعمل مانع الارتداد ( المساعد ) على امتصاص طاقة الحركة الناتجة عن انكماش الياى ولو لم يتم امتصاص هذه الطاقة فإن الياى سوف ينفرد بقوة ويظل يتذبذب لأعلى وأسفل حتى تتلاشى الذبذبة ببطء ولزيادة الراحة للراكب فإن نهاية اليايات عادة ما تزود بقطع مطاطية لتقليل الضوضاء وزيادة امتصاص الصدمات .




ويعتبر حركة العجلات من العوامل المهمة فى نعومة الحركة فالعجلة كبيرة الحجم سوف تتغلب على معظم النتوءات الموجودة فى طريقها وبالعكس فإن العجلات الصغيرة جداً سوف تتعثر فى كل حفرة أو نتوء صغير على الطريق مما ينتج عنه كثرة الصدمات غير المريحة للراكب وتنقسم أنواع اليايات إلى : * 
*1- يايات ورقية
وتتكون من مجموعة من شرائط الصلب تتدرج فى أطوالها وترص فوق بعضها البعض وتوضع مشابك على مسافات لتحافظ على أوضاع الرقائق وتوجد فى نهايتها حلقتين للتثبيت فى جسم السيارة .
2- زنبركات حلزونية 
وتصنع من أسلاك مقطعها دائرى من الصلب الخاص وتشكل عند درجات حرارة عالية ثم تبرد بعد تشكيلها ومعاملتها حرارياً .
3- عامود اللى ( عامود العصر ) 
إذا كان التعليق بعامود اللى تتولد العملية الزنبركية بواسطة عامود طويل مثبته احدى نهاياته وتؤثر على نهاياته الاخرى قوى اللى يعاكسها العامود بقوة صلابته وليونته .

وتعتمد نظرية عمل اليايات عموماً على اختزان الطاقة بأن ينحنى جسم الياى كما فى حالى الياي الورقى أو أن ينعصر الياى كما فى حالة الياى الزنبركى وعامود اللى ويمتص بذلك طاقة الحركة الناتجة عن الصدمة ثم ينفرد تحت السيطرة حتى تمتص هذه الطاقة دون ذبذبة كبيرة لراحة الراكب وقد ثبت أن الياى الزنبركى هو أحسن اليايات فى امتصاص طاقة الحركة بالانضغاط . *​ *



مخففات الصدمة الهيدروليكية ( المساعدين )
وتستخدم لمنع تكرار عملية الانكماش والانفراج لليايات حتى لا تحدث عملية رنين من جراء الاهتزازات المتتالية فى أجزاء السيارة المختلفة فمن المعروف أن لكل ياى ذبذبة معينة لحركته الاهتزازية وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للمساعدين والفرق بين الذبذبة لكل منهما هو الذى يحدث الشعور بالراحة لراكب السيارة وأكثر أنواع المساعدين شيوعاً فى السيارات هو النوع التلسكوبى الذى يعتمد على فكرة مرور الزيت من فتحات ضيقة جداً تقاوم الحركة ويكون الفراغ الموجود فوق المكبس داخل المساعد أصغر من الفراغ الموجود تحت المكبس .

وبصرف النظر عن طريقة تركيب رادع الصدمات فى مكانه فانه يركب بحيث يطول ويقصر كالتلسكوب فعندما تتحرك العجلة لأسفل واعلى يقصر ويطول المساعد وبما أن المساعدين تقاوم الحركة فانها تقلل من حركة الزنبركات وتمنع تذبذبها حيث ينفذ الزيت من ثقوب ضعيفة حيث يعمل تحرك الزيت على مقاومة طاقة الحركة عند بداية افراد الياى بعد انكماشه .




التعليق الامامى
إن التعليق بالنسبة للعجلات الامامية أكثر تعقيداً من تعليق العجلات الخلفية فعلى العجلات الأمامية أن تتحرك لأعلى وأسفل بالنسبة لهيكل وجسم السيارة وعليها ايضاً أن تدور بزوايا مختلفة بالنسبة لإطار الهيكل اثناء الدوران ولكى يمكن ذلك ترتكز كل عجلة على عامود ادارة عبارة عن جزء من جهاز التوجيه حتى يمكن للعجلة أن تدور حول محور رأسى بزوايا مختلفة .




التعليق الأمامى المستقل 
تعلق كل عجلة من العجلات الأمامية للسيارة تعليقاً مستقلاً بواسطة ياى زنبركى ويوضع الياى الزنبركى على قاعدة علوية واخرى سفلية عبارة عن جزء من ذراع الارتكاز 
وهو مثال لنظام تعليق حر يحتوى على 2 مقص علوى وسفلى يرتكز كل منهم على محور ارتكاز يسمح بالدوران ويلتقى مع جسم السيارة فى نهايته الأخرى وما بين المقص العلوى والسفلى ياى زنبركى ومانع ارتداد لمص الصدمات وعادة ما يكون المقصان العلوى والسفلى غير متوازيين وغير متساويين فى الطول حتى لا يؤثر ذلك تأثيراً ضاراً على معدل تآكل الاطارات الكاوتشوك * 
*الكاربيراتير*​ 
*






يعمل الكاربيراتير على خلط الوقود (البنزين) بالهواء بنسبة منتظمة داخل المحرك ، ويقوم بقياس وتحديد وتوزيع وانتشار الوقود على شكل قطرات رزاز دقيقة الحجم .*

*



ويتكون المغذى (الكاربيراتير) من غرفة للوقود وعوامة ذات صمام إبري (ابره العوامة) وأنبوب وصمام اختناق وفوهة رئيسية وبيك رئيسي. * 
*



يسمح الأنبوب لدخول تيار الهواء والمرور خلال مجمع السحب إلى الاسطوانات حيث يختلط الوقود بتيار الهواء أثناء مروره بالأنبوب .. تحدث الكباسات أثناء حركتها إلى أسفل في أشواط السحب ، خلخلة في غرف الاحتراق وبما أن صمامات السحب تكون مفتوحة أثناء أشواط السحب فإنه يحدث تخلخل ، أيضاً في مجمع السحب وبما أن الضغط عند مدخل المغذى هو ضغط جوى فإن اختلاف الضغط يدفع الهواء خلال الأنبوب ليشغل الفراغ الحادث ، وبناء على ذلك يوجد تيار هواء مستمر أثناء تشغيل المحرك. * 
*



تتصل غرفة الوقود عن طريق مجارى داخل المغذى بالفوهة الموجودة باختناق أنبوبة الفنتورى .. تتحكم العوامة والصمام الابرى في مستوى وقود البنزين في غرفة العوامة . تتحرك العوامة إلى أسفل وأعلى عن طريق الرافعة المفصلية .. فعند استعمال الوقود تنخفض العوامة فيسمح الصمام الابرى بمرور الوقود من الرداخ إلى الغرفة ، وعند ارتفاع سطح الوقود إلى حد معين تغلق العوامة الصمام الابرى وتمنع مرور الوقود. * 
*توجد فتحة تهوية في سطح الغرفة تمنع تغير الضغط الجوى الداخلي أثناء تغير مستوى الوقود. * 
*عند فتح صمام الاختناق (بوابة الكاربيراتير) ومرور تيار الهواء في اختناق أنبوب الفنتورى تزداد سرعته وبناء عليه ينخفض الأنبوب ، فان الضغط الجوى في غرفة العوامة يدفع الوقود خلال الفوهة الرئيسية إلى تيار الهواء المار بمنطقة الضغط المنخفض على شكل قطرات رزاز صغيرة الحجم .. يعمل انخفاض الضغط على تبخر الوقود .. ويشتمل المغذى على عدة منفثات ومضخة بعجل ليناسب السرعات والفتحات المختلفة لصمام الاختناق. *


----------



## sallam1998 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا:56:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عطاء دائم ومشاركة فاعلة ومتنوعة .

تسلم لنا وعاشت ايدك .

البغدادي :84:


----------



## المرابع (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا ليك و الي الامام


----------



## عمر محمد3 (21 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عمل اكثر من ممتاز


----------



## نبض الخلود (21 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرررررا اخواني علي الردود الاكثر من رائعه منكم نستفيد 
مع تحيات العبد الفقير الي الله ======>نبض الخلود


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (22 نوفمبر 2007)

يالله شنو الابداع


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخى الفاضل


----------



## عوض مفتاح (23 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية كثر الله من أمثالك


----------



## ابو خليل الرايق (31 يناير 2008)

*معلومات رائعة*

شكرا جزيلا معلومات حلوة


----------



## yousif (8 فبراير 2008)

Thank you.......


----------



## mam17019 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو المعرفة مع الشكر


----------



## safw (11 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## سمير شربك (11 نوفمبر 2009)

سأستفيد بالإطلاع على هذا الشرح في عملي وشكرا


----------



## رفعت سلطان (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وشكرا على المعلومات القيمة
اخوك رفعت سلطان


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
على تلك المعلومات القيمة
وفقك الله


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرآ لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل لكن للاسف لم اشاهد الصور لااعرف ماهو السبب لان لم تفتح ولا صورة عند النقر عليها 00000على كل حال لك تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## ouwso (4 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------

